# Which fish is your favorite?



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

I was bored so I thought I'd start a little something. And also, people can possibly look back at this when they're trying to decide which fish to get.

So...

*Which :fish: is the favorite one that you've had and why?*



For me, I'd have to say the Oscar and the Tinfoil barb. They eat very well and have a lot of character.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

For me, it would have to be our electric catfish. He/she is full of personality, fun to watch eat  and an overall sweet fish (even though he's becoming meaner)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have so many favorites, its hard for me to choose. I love all cichlids - period.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well you didn't specify freshwater fish so I'm going to go out and say Achilles tang, I had one at the LFS I worked at for a while and it was by far the most beautiful fish I've seen!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Clown loach, definitely. First, their appearance is funny and they are like clowns :king: (as reflected by their name). When you only have a glance of the tank, the first thing that catch your eyes will be the clown loaches  

Second, they really have their own character. I've got 3 and their characters are different. Keeping them is just like having some more family members (human) in the house :wink: 

Third, they are very responsive. Around mealtime, they keep following me (or my wife) going around the tank and up to the glass front (or side depends where I am). Other fish may have similar actions but definitely not as obvious and dramatic as they are.

Fourth, they are clever. They are supposed to be bottom feeders but they have learned to come up to the water surface to take food. My biggest clown has also learned to recognise my tapping to the tank and my waving = food is available. Then it will come out of its hiding place (a cannon) and take the food. It has also learnt to come up above the water surface to take food from my hand / spoon, i.e. it will jump up so that about 1/4 of its length is above water surface when eating :mrgreen: The other two loaches simply follow suit


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I would probably have to say the black molly I had for years. She was tough enough to withstand all my stupid beginner mistakes (bala sharks in a 20 gallon, no water changes, not cycling, etc.), she would eat out of my hand, she would just sit in my hand sometimes if I cupped it under water. Whenever I came up to the tank she would come out from where ever she was and swim back and forth in the front of the tank, looking at me. She seemed to be able to tell me apart from my sister's (a lot of people think we are twins), and wouldn't usually come out to the front of the tank when they came up to the tank.

Besides her, my blue ram was my favorite. Very cute fish.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

> well you didn't specify freshwater fish so I'm going to go out and say Achilles tang, I had one at the LFS I worked at for a while and it was by far the most beautiful fish I've seen!


I have one.. lol, thats exactly what I thought... WE HAVE THE SW BUG!haha

But my favorite freshwater fish would have to be Either Discus or Cardinal tetras.. although hatchets are awsome..

but I like rams too... hum

AHHH!! TOOO MANY FISH TO CHOSE FROM AND SUCH LITTLE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

i would have to say that my favorite freshwater fish is the freshwater stingray i had. She had a ton of personality and even let me hand feed her and pet her. She would also jet up the sides of the tank when i was nearby begging for food.
my favorite saltwater fish that i have is my snowy grouper. he's very personable and just adorable. from splashing my shirt and getting the floor around his tank wet from his aggressive feedings to trying to eat every ping-pong ball that goes flying by his tank (we have a ping-pong table in the basement with the majority of our tanks). he's a great fish. One of my present favorite fish just because it seems like a fish with a good personality and is just beautiful is the emperor snapper...i really want to get one. lol


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

umm I like the black moors and Orandas and I like bettas too.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My goldfish and my dwarf puffers, but if it would include "other critters", I would pick my African dwarf frogs over them. They keep breeding and I managed to raise one of their tadpoles into a young frog. He is about 25 weeks old and a little less then 1/2 of the adult size, but too cute. He is still in a breeder insert as I am afraid the adults might try to swallow one of this limbs. I will probably let him loose in another 2 weeks. He begs to go and join the rest every day.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I love my goldfish, they were my first fish so they have a special place for me. I need to get them a bigger tank though. As for other critters I like my snail, he's a buety. I even gave him his own 2.5 gallon so he'd be more willing to come out of his shell so i could see his nice color


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i like schooling fish .. my most favourite is harlequin rasboras


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Cardinal Tetras for me. I have a large shoal in my FW community tank and just love them. If we can include SW, I also love the Achilles Tang as well.

For entertainment value, I love watching corys. They are just too darn funny. My wife told me this morning that my son named two of our corys; their names are now Corey and Corrie.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

My favorite that i've kept are my needlenoses. A substitiution for gars lol. They are perfect preds that also aren't bad on the eyes. They also don't get huge. Actual gars though would have to be my absolute favorite, well more in-depth I would have to say an albino alligator gar lol.

I loved my fw stingray too, but it just put me through so much trouble though....


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

what can needlenoses live with? are they aggressive like cichlids or do they only harm fish that can fit in their mouths?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I like Flowerhorn! They are really aggressive like any other cichlids and they are very colorful. I have one Fire Dragon and had a Red Pearl. :fish:


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

as a species i like Jack Dempseys best. But for a single fish, my Albino Tiger Oscar is my favorite. he's so funny to watch. hes learned that when he sees me it might mean food, so as soon as he sees me, he immediately starts looking at the surface frantically so that he can eat before the other big oscar which has learned that when the tiger O starts looking at the surface, its time for food so he runs up there too.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

rbcxpeter said:


> what can needlenoses live with? are they aggressive like cichlids or do they only harm fish that can fit in their mouths?



They pretty much will live with anything unless the tankmate is aggressive themselves. I fthey get off of live food they usually leave most fish alone. 

A good rule for tankmates: take the length of the needlenoses mouth (usually a few inches) and add 2 inches to it. They're kind of easy to pick tankmates, they co-exist with most things. Heck, my eight inch one even lives with a 3 inch golden wonder killie!

Take a look at my profile about them if your interested!


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

oh i see. they sound interesting enough to get. But i don't think my LFS has them. I'll have to check.

But tinfoils aren't my favorite fish anymore. They eat TOO much. They leave nothing for the other fish. I have to say that I like bichirs a lot. Just because they rarely get sick and they're die hard.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I love bichirs but I can only commonly get polypterus senegalus. I've had a lot of them but right now only have one and it's starting to grow! lol.

When I get a bigger tank I may go for a delhezi or something, maybe a retropinnis.

THey are pretty cool because they are pretty active and have a personality, they aren't like other fish, they don't swim away everytime you go up to the glass...heck they swim up to you half of the time.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dojo loaches are my favorites. THey are very active, are easily people oriented and will even eat out of your hand.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i don't own either yet, but i LOVE oscars and Fire eels. they are so awesome. someday i will have a 180g tank with a wild-type oscar, two fire eels, and a trinidad pleco.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> Yeah, I love bichirs but I can only commonly get polypterus senegalus. I've had a lot of them but right now only have one and it's starting to grow! lol.
> 
> When I get a bigger tank I may go for a delhezi or something, maybe a retropinnis.
> 
> THey are pretty cool because they are pretty active and have a personality, they aren't like other fish, they don't swim away everytime you go up to the glass...heck they swim up to you half of the time.


really? mine is so nocturnal that whenever i turn on the light, i feel sorry for it because it has no place to hide. And it just seems to run away in the corner. But when i turn on my blue light, I watch it and it's awesome! My tank isn't fully developed yet. It's just a box of water.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

My favouirite will be Red tailed shark, they really have nice colour and attitude


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

hmmmm...who knows. i've never tried to even order an ornate so don't know they're personality much. i doo know that they are a little shy and aggressive but that's about it. When they get bigger they usually come out more.


----------



## hanunxx (Mar 18, 2006)

it's hard to pick one only...so here's my best 4:
1. zebra pleco
2. adolfoi cory
3. siamese tigerfish
4. synodontis decorus


----------



## Pacu Lady (Mar 29, 2006)

my favorite is the Pacu...of course! :lol:


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

clown loaches and gouramis are my fav.
My gouramis are so goofy...and aggressive...my favorite fish that I have now though is my betta...hes just like a dog..begging for food


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

another!?!?, there are tons of these, dig deep


----------



## Ralph (Apr 2, 2006)

My favorite freshwater would be Golden wonder (killie fish) and the butterfly fish , and for saltwater it will be moorish Idol and then Emperor Angelfish


----------



## Ralph (Apr 2, 2006)

oh i forgot and the snowflake eel


----------



## GUPPY MASTER! (Apr 14, 2006)

I love guppies!!! But I don't know why? they are awsome and very sweet!!!!!
i got a bunch of fry also. i had to give some to my friend, she breeds fish also! i have a bunch of females to! i have a unusaully fat/ big male. that isn't good!!! any ways does someone have any idea if cat fish ( dawrf suckerfish) eat guppies??? i really need one to clean my bowl!!!
peace out!
GUPPY MASTER!


----------



## GUPPY MASTER! (Apr 14, 2006)

I love guppies!!! But I don't know why? they are awsome and very sweet!!!!!
i got a bunch of fry also. i had to give some to my friend, she breeds fish also! i have a bunch of females to! i have a unusaully fat/ big male. that isn't good!!! any ways does someone have any idea if cat fish ( dawrf suckerfish) eat guppies??? i really need one to clean my bowl!!!
peace out!
GUPPY MASTER!:fish::help: :withstup:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

.
.
.
<------------


of the fish ive kept.


edit: woops, forgot my old avatar was deleted and lost...

spiny eels.


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

Freshwater stingrays. They have such grace as they move, are interesting to watch swimming and feeding and have loads of character.


----------



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

my favorite is balashark or i.d.sharks since they are so peacefull and swim soo much!!!!!


----------



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

my favorite is balashark or i.d.sharks since they are so peacefull and swim soo much!!!!!


----------



## seven11junkey (Apr 16, 2006)

my Bicher eel would have to be my favorite i saw him in the pet store window and i got him as my first fish besides goldfish and he comes out of his log when i walk in the room and he follows my finger around


----------

